# My Little muzzeloader buck



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cut wrapped in the freezer shot one last day of season he aint a monster but decent just a hair bigger than the one my boy got so got me some meat for a while anyway . Chalk up another kill for the Encore 110 grns of BH 45 cal xtp bullet about a 50 yrd shot. Wasn't going to post since I aint in the pic but its kinda hard when your by yourself so he is . Shot him out of the same blind my boy got his . My boys deer also in youth season


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to both of you. Pass it on.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats. Very nice


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to ya slimdaddy.
Two buck season for dad and son...can't beat that!!!
Glad you were able to get out and enjoy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to the both of you. kudos to you for getting your son into the outdoors.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It was a windy one on Tuesday. Way to get it done. Congratulations.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> congrats to the both of you. kudos to you for getting your son into the outdoors.
> sherman


 WISH I WAS able to get around better so I could take him rabbit or bird hunting but just not able to do that but as long as I can ride my little tractor or a 4 wheeler which wish I had one ] back in the woods we can at least hunt tree rats and deer and he loves to fish also which I can do pretty easy but walking very far is out for this old broken back guy cant take the pain walking or on my feet causes. but I do my best to get him out there to do some hunting .Im sure he will pick up more as he gets older


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

slimdaddy45 said:


> WISH I WAS able to get around better so I could take him rabbit or bird hunting but just not able to do that but as long as I can ride my little tractor or a 4 wheeler which wish I had one ] back in the woods we can at least hunt tree rats and deer and he loves to fish also which I can do pretty easy but walking very far is out for this old broken back guy cant take the pain walking or on my feet causes. but I do my best to get him out there to do some hunting .Im sure he will pick up more as he gets older


Slimdaddy,
You might want to keep your eyes open for a good used golf cart that you can pick up reasonably.
After dads stroke, he moved in with us for his the last twelve years. He tried using my quad to get around but in addition to the complications of his stroke, plus lower back and hip issues, it hurt him to raise his leg to get on/off the quad.
Got him a golf cart. It was an older Yamaha gas model but in very good mechanical condition. Think I paid around $800 for it.
Called Jakeslift.com and got a lift kit for it, heavy duty drive belt and belt clutch, put some medium aggressive wide tires on it and that thing would clime a tree. And it was only a two wheel drive model. Made a set of tires chains for it but never had the need to put them on. Also built a bed for the back so he could put things in when he was out riding. The golf cart was his legs here in the hills, was very stable and he had a blast running all over this place. 
You could do the same with either a gas or electric model. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. They are both plenty powerful enough. Obviously, the electric models you have to keep plugged into a charger. The gassers are more noisy.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

fastwater said:


> Slimdaddy,
> You might want to keep your eyes open for a good used golf cart that you can pick up reasonably.
> After dads stroke, he moved in with us for his the last twelve years. He tried using my quad to get around but in addition to the complications of his stroke, plus lower back and hip issues, it hurt him to raise his leg to get on/off the quad.
> Got him a golf cart. It was an older Yamaha gas model but in very good mechanical condition. Think I paid around $800 for it.
> ...


That's a good idea yep that would work but my hill is pretty steep definetly need some diggers on it


----------

